# Boots for people with Bunions



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The boot is going to be secondary in this situation. She's going to need aftermarket work. You'll need to find a competent boot fitter that understands the intricacies of cutting a liner open, pulling out the foam, attaching o rings around the bunion infected area to move the pressure zones, and fitting her. Best bet go find the best ski boot fitter you can.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is definitely what BA said, or go in for the surgery to fix the problem. In the long run she is going to want to do that anyway. No idea what the insurance situation is of course and they don't give that surgery away so a boot fitter is probably cheaper.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My mother has severe bunions. The bone sticks way out and here big toe is shoved way over. Its very painful for her. If she would have seeked help before it got so bad, it could have been cured or fixed. I would look into a permanent fix for a happer future. But they are absolutely correct, if she is not insured or if insurance won't cover it and she is not in a position to pay for it she will need custom work.


----------

